# Kato locomotive with Bachmann freight cars



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all - new to the model train world and looking at an N Scale setup for my son. 
I was wondering if I would be able to connect a N Scale Kato locomotive to a Bachmann passenger car (for example) without any issues. The track being used will be Bachmann EZ Track.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Track type doesn't matter. As long as it is in the correct gauge (HO, or N scale standard, as opposed to narrow gauge), it all works with anyone's equipment.

Rolling stock (locomotives and cars) connect using couplers, which are standardized across a couple of different types in each scale. Different types of coupler are generally incompatible with each other. The good news is that it is a fairly simple matter to swap types if necessary. In HO scale at least, cars often come with the two most common types in the package.

So while they may not couple together right out of the box, don't let that deter you from buying locos and cars from different manufacturers. Get what interests you and swap couplers if necessary.


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks CTValleyRR for the tips/advice.
That was my initial thought - to just replace all the couplers for all different brands of locomotives/rolling stock to the same brand.

Would anyone know if a Kato locomotive, with DCC sound installed already, would work on a Bachmann EZ track that is powered by the Bachmann EZ Command Control Center (that I have from my current HO Scale setup)?




CTValleyRR said:


> Track type doesn't matter. As long as it is in the correct gauge (HO, or N scale standard, as opposed to narrow gauge), it all works with anyone's equipment.
> 
> Rolling stock (locomotives and cars) connect using couplers, which are standardized across a couple of different types in each scale. Different types of coupler are generally incompatible with each other. The good news is that it is a fairly simple matter to swap types if necessary. In HO scale at least, cars often come with the two most common types in the package.
> 
> So while they may not couple together right out of the box, don't let that deter you from buying locos and cars from different manufacturers. Get what interests you and swap couplers if necessary.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All DCC systems must comply with NMRA standards. That
means that any DCC loco, with or without sound, will work
with any make of DCC controller. And that applies to N as well
as HO and other scales.

So, yes, you can use your old Bachmann EZ DCC controller
to run the new sound loco on N scale track.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bachmann EZ-track turnouts vs Kato Unitrack turnouts*



Goong522 said:


> Hi all - new to the model train world and looking at an N Scale setup for my son.
> I was wondering if I would be able to connect a N Scale Kato locomotive to a Bachmann passenger car (for example) without any issues. The track being used will be Bachmann EZ Track.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Goong522;

If you have not already committed to Bachmann EZ-Track, I advise you not to use it. The actual track is ok, but just ok. However, the Bachmann EZ-Track turnouts (track switches) that connect to the EZ-Track, are definitely not ok at all, in fact, they're worst turnouts available. If you read the attached file "All about turnouts", near the end you will find some comments from people who have bought Bachmann EZ-Track turnouts and had serious problems with them.

If you like "roadbed track" (The snap-together type, with a plastic roadbed piece attached to the bottom of each track section) Then you will be far better off with Kato "Unitrack" than with Bachmann "EZ-Track." The Kato track, and especially the Kato turnouts, are much better quality. Kato also offers a much bigger selection of curves and other track pieces than Bachmann does. 

The others have answered your original question about coupling different brands of locomotives and cars to each other. Generally this will not be a problem, as long as the locomotive and cars have the same general type/shape of couplers.
In N-scale the two main types are Knuckle couplers and Rapido couplers. The Rapido couplers are fast fading from the scene, but still show up on older used equipment.
In HO-scale the two main types are knuckle couplers and "horn-hook" or "X2F" couplers. Like Rapidos,The old horn hook/X2F type is no longer made, but may be found on older cars at a swap meet, or train show.

The files attached below have lots of information on couplers, track, turnouts, and many other model railroad subjects. Read through any of them that you like. Or ignore them if you prefer. 

Good luck, have fun

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment WHERE DO I START rev 4.pdf


View attachment All AboutTurnouts rev 5.pdf


View attachment A lot about couplers.pdf


View attachment 1 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 2 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 3 & 4 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 5 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 6 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


View attachment Model Railroad Terminology 3.pdf


----------

